# Tilltheend



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm sure you'll all notice soon enough that Tilltheend has received a ban. Its a 7 day ban this time. 

After speaking with Regular about the use of TOR and the vulnerabilities that leaves we found that Tilly was using a TOR browser. He's been found on several boards using multiple handles, attempting to source via PM, possibly scam and as we all know he is a pathalogical liar.

When asked directly why he would use a TOR browser he denied using one. After giving him several more chances to be honest he continued to lie. I then provided his IP addy's to him.  All 30 something.

Then Regular swung the hammer.

PoB


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2013)

If tillacle thought I fucked with him before...he only saw maybe 20% of what I can do.I dont like shady people


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 29, 2013)

What exactly can you do when using a TOR browser?  I'm not familiar with that..


----------



## Yaya (Mar 29, 2013)

rip tiller... thanks for the memories you nutty fuck


----------



## 69nites (Mar 29, 2013)

Was any of this really news?


----------



## goodfella (Mar 29, 2013)

Hahaha man he just never stops...

Good work guys!


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 29, 2013)

WTF man.  Who is the resident loony now?


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 29, 2013)

Tor means you have multiple ip's. Tor is a free program that will bounce your IP from each of it's relays around the world. Basically, it's just a huge database of proxies that you can access to keep your online identity safe. This is so he has a ip on one board and gets banned this board would be a different ip.


----------



## DF (Mar 29, 2013)

Friggin Tilly.  I can't imagine using Tiller gear.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 29, 2013)

Tilly pharmaceuticals and nutrition consultants inc.  the Mexican mobs finest.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Tilly pharmaceuticals and nutrition consultants inc.  the Mexican mobs finest.



Pay up or you get the full 10 inches.


----------



## Braw16 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm with Bundy its just begun for tiller but I'm not surprised at all nice work POB regs all the mods you guys make this a great board.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 29, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pay up or you get the full 10 inches.


That or a Mack 10. Lol


----------



## Hardpr (Mar 29, 2013)

they never stop trying do they.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice work, Mods. I appreciate the seriousness with which the lead team on this board approaches their jobs.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 29, 2013)

Hardpr said:


> they never stop trying do they.


Yeah dude call me crazy but I do not understand why people just can't work for the money.  Much like today's society it's becoming more and more seen, people have no morals.  It a shame that 95% of the guys are good and look after each other but youre still scared cause if the 5% bag of homos


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 29, 2013)

Am I the only one excited to see that regular busted his ban cherry? Way to go regular!! Boom - full fledged MOd, hammer an all..... BAM!


Respect,
Vette


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 29, 2013)

Dude is kens ass your avi? That's awesome you're not afraid to show your love for ken. Just in time for gay pride week.


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 29, 2013)

Not sure of his long term history here, but it seems like hes cut an awful lot of slack...why?


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 29, 2013)

BH are you the one that did that? That was funny as fuck. When I saw it I started laughing and people were stopping outside of my office asking what I was laughing at..... what a great way to start a Friday! LOL

On a more serious not, tilly does seem to get a lot of slack like Piro says.....  screw it...... IMHO if he gets the hammer again it needs to be three strikes and you are gone!

Just my opinion.... 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 29, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Nice work, Mods. I appreciate the seriousness with which the lead team on this board approaches their jobs.



I second that motion

moition carried


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 29, 2013)

I didn't see him as that smart lol


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 29, 2013)

I personally hate that fucking kid with a passion, and I get along with everyone, but that dude drives me up a damn wall. Id love nothing more than too see that kid get banned for life right now, tiller sitting at home eating a bowl of dicks and watching straight eye for the queer guy


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 29, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> not sure of his long term history here, but it seems like hes cut an awful lot of slack...why?



agreed!...............


----------



## PFM (Mar 29, 2013)

This is disturbing due to the fact there are always scammers using established Lab names to lure in unsuspecting guys and taking their cash. WTF would he be using all that stealth for?

And for the record.........as goofy, silly or mindfucked as Tillers is............never underestimate his level of intelligence.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 29, 2013)

He is a threat to our nation...


----------



## 69nites (Mar 29, 2013)

PFM said:


> This is disturbing due to the fact there are always scammers using established Lab names to lure in unsuspecting guys and taking their cash. WTF would he be using all that stealth for?
> 
> And for the record.........as goofy, silly or mindfucked as Tillers is............never underestimate his level of intelligence.


No. He's an idiot. He gets caught up trying to pm solicit on almost every board he joins. I'm sure if he wasn't treated like the village idiot he would be doing it here as well.


----------



## staxs (Mar 29, 2013)

I totally agree Tiller could be just an innocent 15 year old boy who likes to masturbate to our photos on here or he could be someone that we really dont want on our board.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 29, 2013)

PFM said:


> This is disturbing due to the fact there are always scammers using established Lab names to lure in unsuspecting guys and taking their cash. WTF would he be using all that stealth for?
> 
> And for the record.........as goofy, silly or mindfucked as Tillers is............never underestimate his level of intelligence.



Show the World your stupid to get them right were you want them because sometimes in order to be them you need to trick them.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2013)

69nites said:


> No. He's an idiot. He gets caught up trying to pm solicit on almost every board he joins. I'm sure if he wasn't treated like the village idiot he would be doing it here as well.



Which is why posts like this are made and we also allow slack to all members when it comes to calling out his lies.  He has zero respect here and I'm fairly certain anyone who's registered here for 2 minutes knows that Till is a complete idiot.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Show the World your stupid to get them right were you want them because sometimes in order to be them you need to trick them.



He's not tricking anyone SFG. He's tries the same shit over and over and over and has for a long ass time.  He is as stupid as Cote.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Mar 29, 2013)

I would love to punch that fucker in the face, though he does bring me entertainment throughout my workday.


----------



## PFM (Mar 29, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> He's not tricking anyone SFG. He's tries the same shit over and over and over and has for a long ass time.  He is as stupid as Cote.



No Tiller isn't tricking anywhere here, but a site like Sology or Eroids where guys are know nothing diaper shitters...............then a Lab/SRC has to defend himself over false slander that he/they scammed.............and it happens.

So SFG is right in my book.


----------



## PFM (Mar 29, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Which is why posts like this are made and we also allow slack to all members when it comes to calling out his lies.  He has zero respect here and I'm fairly certain anyone who's registered here for 2 minutes knows that Till is a complete idiot.



No question Tiller's an idiot, but like all mentally challenged folks he has strong points.................like retard strength.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2013)

PFM said:


> No Tiller isn't tricking anywhere here, but a site like Sology or Eroids where guys are know nothing diaper shitters...............then a Lab/SRC has to defend himself over false slander that he/they scammed.............and it happens.
> 
> So SFG is right in my book.



Not sure I follow you PFM.  Clarify?  I can't help the guys at Ology.  The board itself prays on its members.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 29, 2013)

*Keyser Söze*??​

If you notice I never speak to him which goes completely contrary to my nature.....

Respect,
Vette


----------



## PFM (Mar 29, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not sure I follow you PFM.  Clarify?  I can't help the guys at Ology.  The board itself prays on its members.



We can't save the world, but we can take out our own trash.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 29, 2013)

Was he also banned on TID?

I don't trust him and get bad vibes from him..... if I had a vote he wouldn't be here but that's not my call and I respect whatever those who decide make. You have kept us pretty damn safe under the current Admin.....

Respect,
Vette


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 29, 2013)

actually.   this is regs second ban.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Mar 29, 2013)

I've heard many stories on Tilly, and have seen him banned on numerous boards. Was actually quite surprised to see him both here and at TID.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2013)

sparticus said:


> actually.   this is regs second ban.



First one didn't count.


----------



## AAA (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm with you vette, I'm good with whatever staff decides but IMO and I don't trust him either... Is let him stay as a regular member let him leave on his own...  If he keeps getting banned he will figure out how to come back undetected... Kind of like a bad infection treated repeatedly with the same antibiotics he will become immune lol...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> First one didn't count.



That was my screw up sorry regs lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2013)

PFM said:


> We can't save the world, but we can take out our own trash. I voted Tiller banned permanently some time back and still hold the same vote.



Board security is a tech issue. Here is how and this is exactly how I explained it to the staff when they asked the same question.

I ban Till.  I ban the registration IP.

He re-registers under a different name with a different IP using TOR.

Now we can't see him.  Until he pops into the shout with his new handle "Hello SI" lol

Here's something else to keep in mind. He's probably reading this thread right now.


----------



## g0re (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm sure he's got more than 1 user name here.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2013)

g0re said:


> I'm sure he's got more than 1 user name here.




Does not appear so right now


----------



## DF (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd be willing to bet if he were posting/chatting under another handle BB would sniff him out in a matter of minutes.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 29, 2013)

Him reading our posts is an easy fix. 


Respect,
Vette


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Mar 29, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> If tillacle thought I fucked with him before...he only saw maybe 20% of what I can do.I dont like shady people



Preach Brother!!


----------



## g0re (Mar 29, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Him reading our posts is an easy fix.
> 
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



I agree  .....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I'd be willing to bet if he were posting/chatting under another handle BB would sniff him out in a matter of minutes.



I'm counting on that.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 29, 2013)

All we have to do is trash talk in regards to mexican gear and he will blow is own cover


----------



## trim (Mar 29, 2013)

If you get scammed by tiller, then you deserve it.  What is that poor boy going to do with himself all day long now? He literally spent the whole day every day in the chat window.


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 29, 2013)

This fuckin guy... I have no patience or respect for anyone who's ever tried to scam people on any board, regardless of how long ago it was or what board it was. Period. 

If our tech guys say there's no way to permanently ban him then I guess I have to accept that, but it seems like there must be a way to sniff out his computer specs or something even if he's using TOR. But I don't know jack about computer security and tech stuff, and I leave that to our capable mod team. 

Whatever you guys decide to do I'm sure it will be the best decision.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 29, 2013)

Lmfao! That boy is fucked



Brother Bundy said:


> If tillacle thought I fucked with him before...he only saw maybe 20% of what I can do.I dont like shady people


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 29, 2013)

I was almost sure I was gonna see that POB made tlly a mod.


----------



## whitelml (Mar 29, 2013)

Tilly always did seem shady to me.   All his post were short and sweet always as if he wanted to just fly under the radar


----------



## g0re (Mar 29, 2013)

whitelml said:


> Tilly always did seem shady to me.   All his post were short and sweet always as if he wanted to just fly under the radar



His posts are always completely pointless and hardly ever add any sort of substance to the conversation.


----------



## Jada (Mar 29, 2013)

Brother b can smell that nut from a mile a way, This fking liar said  he stretches his cock for hrs without busting a nut On the chat box . If I had to vote he has to go, fker is too sneaky .


----------



## R1rider (Mar 29, 2013)

PFM said:


> This is disturbing due to the fact there are always scammers using established Lab names to lure in unsuspecting guys and taking their cash. WTF would he be using all that stealth for?
> 
> *And for the record.........as goofy, silly or mindfucked as Tillers is............never underestimate his level of intelligence.*


*
*


I accidentally hit disliked on this post. I meant to click like


----------



## R1rider (Mar 29, 2013)

Never saw Tiller as one of those guys. He was always cool 

good to know.


----------



## PFM (Mar 29, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> i was almost sure i was gonna see that pob made tlly a mod.:d



rotflmfao!!!


----------



## R1rider (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey PFM, i accidentally hit disliked there on the previous page. You said it, i liked


----------



## JOMO (Mar 29, 2013)

I say Perm ban! But as you said, he can always come back under another IP and username. 

Only so many times you can cry wolf. Even though we treat him as the village idiot I dont feel bad one bit. Guy brings it on himself with his OUT OF THIS WORLD logic and whatever the hell he always talks about. I dont give a shit that your eating meat and hard bread or made your coffee too strong! Thats about the extent of his convo's in the chat or his 10 inches. I say adios, ciao, piss off! Hopefully TILLTHEEND..this is your end!


----------



## bronco (Mar 29, 2013)

What is a tilltheend?


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Mar 29, 2013)

I avoided the message board because of Till's comment to me, "I like young boys like you."

Creepy fucker.

Keep him away... Pedohomo status.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2013)

GenetixSupreme said:


> I avoided the message board because of Till's comment to me, "I like young boys like you."
> 
> Creepy fucker.
> 
> Keep him away... Pedohomo status.


bahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## mattyice (Mar 29, 2013)

RIP Tilly... Tiller... Dr. Tillacle.. Lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 29, 2013)

GenetixSupreme said:


> I avoided the message board because of Till's comment to me, "I like young boys like you."
> 
> Creepy fucker.
> 
> Keep him away... Pedohomo status.



Lmao that's great


----------



## Jada (Mar 29, 2013)

GenetixSupreme said:


> I avoided the message board because of Till's comment to me, "I like young boys like you."
> 
> Creepy fucker.
> 
> Keep him away... Pedohomo status.



LMFAO) )


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm surprised he only got a 7 day ban. He creeps me out and pisses me off all at the same time. Creepy shady fuckin weirdo! And now a possible scammer!? Can't get any worse. This guy is like good ole Zeek's retarded son from all the crack the big bad wolf was smokin. !SHRUGS!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 30, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> I'm surprised he only got a 7 day ban. He creeps me out and pisses me off all at the same time. Creepy shady fuckin weirdo! And now a possible scammer!? Can't get any worse. This guy is like good ole Zeek's retarded son from all the crack the big bad wolf was smokin. !SHRUGS!



Son of Zeek. I like that.


----------



## regular (Mar 30, 2013)

63Vette said:


> BH are you the one that did that?



I set it last night when POB discovered Ken's ass in Ken's photobucket haha.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 30, 2013)

Curiosity said:


> This fuckin guy... I have no patience or respect for anyone who's ever tried to scam people on any board, regardless of how long ago it was or what board it was. Period.
> 
> If our tech guys say there's no way to permanently ban him then I guess I have to accept that, but it seems like there must be a way to sniff out his computer specs or something even if he's using TOR. But I don't know jack about computer security and tech stuff, and I leave that to our capable mod team.
> 
> Whatever you guys decide to do I'm sure it will be the best decision.



There are ways to identify someone's MAC address which is tied to the hardware... that being said I don't know that we would have the capabilities to do that deep of endpoint interrogation.


----------



## RISE (Mar 30, 2013)

I always noticed that kid got shit on, always wondered why.


----------



## staxs (Mar 30, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Son of Zeek. I like that.



Wow POB I was just thinking that same exact thing


----------



## goodfella (Mar 30, 2013)

This dude needs to be warned if/when he comes back to not start stupid arguments and to keep his opinion to himself if he disagrees with everyone. Besides all the other shady chit he does. I dont even bother to say wut up in the chat cus he's always lurking there...


----------



## Popeye (Mar 30, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> There are ways to identify someone's MAC address which is tied to the hardware... that being said *I don't know that we would have the capabilities to do that deep of endpoint interrogation.*



I have to disagree Andro.

Herm is perfectly capable of a deep interrogation of an end point.......just ask Ken.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 30, 2013)

staxs said:


> Wow POB I was just thinking that same exact thing



I have to be honest. Zeek is a career criminal...small time, but nevertheless easy to define. I've been having a hard time putting tte in a clearly defined category. The longer I ponder where he belongs, the more I simply want to flee and put as much distance between him and I as possible.


----------



## Georgia (Mar 30, 2013)

So, long story short, he is using multiple IPs to hide his identity in case he does scam someone or do something wrong we will never know anything about his real location? Sounds shady as fuckasaurus rex

I never trusted the guy after he told me he never goes to the gym...he just does some push-ups around the house. That threw up all kinds of red flags....you're on a steroid/bodybuilding/powerlifting site...yet...your workout consists of 10 hours in the chat box and 10 minutes of pushups?


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 30, 2013)

regular said:


> I set it last night when POB discovered Ken's ass in Ken's photobucket haha.



That was funny as hell.... everyione wanted to know what I was laughing at but I couldn't show them..... so I was like "oh just a joke" then they wanted to hear it.... crickets..... anyway, it was a great way to start a Friday!

Ken started a thread on it....lol

Keep your friends close..... and.......

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 30, 2013)

Georgia said:


> So, long story short, he is using multiple IPs to hide his identity in case he does scam someone or do something wrong we will never know anything about his real location? Sounds shady as fuckasaurus rex
> 
> I never trusted the guy after he told me he never goes to the gym...he just does some push-ups around the house. That threw up all kinds of red flags....you're on a steroid/bodybuilding/powerlifting site...yet...your workout consists of 10 hours in the chat box and 10 minutes of pushups?




But bro, he's a nutrition expert for the pros so his diet is spot on. Besides, it ain't easy hiding a ten inch dick in those workout shorts..... well, that and his mom won't let him go until he cleans his room and they are in a Mexican standoff.

10 minutes of push-ups huh? I wonder what he does on leg day?

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 30, 2013)

fucking tor browser. its only good for looking at porn at work


----------



## Georgia (Mar 30, 2013)

63Vette said:


> But bro, he's a nutrition expert for the pros so his diet is spot on. Besides, it ain't easy hiding a ten inch dick in those workout shorts..... well, that and his mom won't let him go until he cleans his room and they are in a Mexican standoff.
> 
> 10 minutes of push-ups huh? I wonder what he does on leg day?
> 
> ...



=)) =)) =)) hahahhaa....oh lord Mexican standoff really got me there. You have many valid points there Vette.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 30, 2013)

is this topic  going to be up  when he returns?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 30, 2013)

sparticus said:


> is this topic  going to be up  when he returns?



Certainly...with an adjustment or 2. The thread will show that you were the OP, sparticus. You have also been designated as tilly's probation officer here once he returns.
You will have to accompany tilly in the chatbox each and every time he wants to post there. We expect a written report on tilly's progress at the end of each week until the community deems he has been rehabilitated. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Georgia (Mar 30, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Certainly...with an adjustment or 2. The thread will show that you were the OP, sparticus. You have also been designated as tilly's probation officer here once he returns.
> You will have to accompany tilly in the chatbox each and every time he wants to post there. We expect a written report on tilly's progress at the end of each week until the community deems he has been rehabilitated. Thanks for your help.



I like this. And weekly conjugal visits in room since that is his jail cell deemed by his mother. Weekly penis and ball massages since carrying around so much weight is unhealthy for his human psyche as he never gets to have it played with.

Any other ideas?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 30, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Certainly...with an adjustment or 2. The thread will show that you were the OP, sparticus. You have also been designated as tilly's probation officer here once he returns.
> You will have to accompany tilly in the chatbox each and every time he wants to post there. We expect a written report on tilly's progress at the end of each week until the community deems he has been rehabilitated. Thanks for your help.



Probation fees payable to:
SteroidInsight.com
C/O PoB


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Curiosity (Mar 30, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> There are ways to identify someone's MAC address which is tied to the hardware... that being said I don't know that we would have the capabilities to do that deep of endpoint interrogation.



Cool thanks Andro, I know you're a pro at this stuff so if you say we aren't capable of doing it, then I fully accept that.

Just trying to think of solutions, its a bummer that pricks like this can sneak around with fake IPs and multiple accounts and there's little we can do to prevent it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2013)

till can lick my nutz


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 30, 2013)

Popeye said:


> I have to disagree Andro.
> 
> Herm is perfectly capable of a deep interrogation of an end point.......just ask Ken.


herm can't go that deep


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 30, 2013)

Curiosity said:


> Cool thanks Andro, I know you're a pro at this stuff so if you say we aren't capable of doing it, then I fully accept that.
> 
> Just trying to think of solutions, its a bummer that pricks like this can sneak around with fake IPs and multiple accounts and there's little we can do to prevent it.


i think he has a problem,,, even other another name he would show his true colors early enough


----------



## regular (Mar 30, 2013)

63Vette said:


> That was funny as hell.... everyione wanted to know what I was laughing at but I couldn't show them..... so I was like "oh just a joke" then they wanted to hear it.... crickets..... anyway, it was a great way to start a Friday!
> 
> Ken started a thread on it....lol
> 
> ...



Good stuff, I expected an accusatory message the following morning but I was in the clear!


----------



## Jada (Mar 30, 2013)

Lmfao look it's Ken ass!!!! )


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 30, 2013)

sparticus said:


>




It's okay Sparky ... we have all been through this...  once you get through with Tilly you probably won't get another one since we are growing so fast. 

Welcome to the family! Salute!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 30, 2013)

regular said:


> Good stuff, I expected an accusatory message the following morning but I was in the clear!




Bwahahahahahaa!!!!

I'm sorry but that's funny shit. 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 30, 2013)

regular said:


> Good stuff, I expected an accusatory message the following morning but I was in the clear!


Wtf who's ass is that ?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 30, 2013)

I dont think I could ever get through with tiller.  hes a sneaky one.  I would say I have my hands full.  im alil bothered by this  though. sure hes and oddball. but you guys have more background with him on other boards. this is the first and only one joined.  

key points.  not an open board(must register) not filled with fucking ads/spam.  click here get a free blowjob kinda website.  hate spam and any kind of unwanted forced propaganda

I like this place...I hope we keep the weeds and snakes out.


----------



## g0re (Mar 30, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Wtf who's ass is that ?



That would be kens.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2013)

sparticus said:


> I dont think I could ever get through with tiller.  hes a sneaky one.  I would say I have my hands full.  im alil bothered by this  though. sure hes and oddball. but you guys have more background with him on other boards. this is the first and only one joined.
> 
> key points.  not an open board(must register) not filled with fucking ads/spam.  click here get a free blowjob kinda website.  hate spam and any kind of unwanted forced propaganda
> 
> I like this place...I hope we keep the weeds and snakes out.


SI is like the real world..There will always be snakes just dont get bitten


----------



## mattyice (Mar 30, 2013)

I was convinced Tilly was actually Bundy fucking with everybody... Guess i was wrong meh.


----------



## JOMO (Mar 30, 2013)

mattyice said:


> I was convinced Tilly was actually Bundy fucking with everybody... Guess i was wrong meh.



Nope, that is bundy's sworn enemy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 30, 2013)

mattyice said:


> I was convinced Tilly was actually Bundy fucking with everybody... Guess i was wrong meh.



I'm still not convinced of it...


----------



## StoliFTW (Mar 30, 2013)

once a ... always a.... or smth like that.. gj admins


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 30, 2013)

Popeye said:


> I have to disagree Andro.
> 
> Herm is perfectly capable of a deep interrogation of an end point.......just ask Ken.



Good point, he did offer to interrogate the Andro Goat's endpoint in a 3 way... :-?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 30, 2013)

Kens ass pic needs a 7 day ban as well.....




g0re said:


> That would be kens.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 30, 2013)

Curiosity said:


> Cool thanks Andro, I know you're a pro at this stuff so if you say we aren't capable of doing it, then I fully accept that.
> 
> Just trying to think of solutions, its a bummer that pricks like this can sneak around with fake IPs and multiple accounts and there's little we can do to prevent it.



I feel ya bro...

I wasn't saying we can't do it - I just don't personally know if we have MAC address visibility/screening... that would be a question for someone who has full access from the staff.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 30, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> Kens ass pic needs a 7 day ban as well.....


my votes for permaban


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 30, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> Kens ass pic needs a 7 day ban as well.....


that hurts dragon, i thought you liked it
pops is just jealous his is not as nice


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2013)

He seems like a creepy pedo or something.  I hope the doctors take him away.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 31, 2013)

I blame whomever started the thread about TOR. The seed was planted...maybe he just wanted to see how anonymous it and he could be? Everyone knows he's a bit different and perhaps was conducting an experiment if you will?
I'm just gonna throw it out there.......I believe my good friend regular is weaving a web of deception with the sole purpose of thinning the heard and removing his nemesis all in one fell swoop.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 31, 2013)

I believe this is a lovers quarrel between POB, Herm, and Tiller.


----------



## 69nites (Mar 31, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I blame whomever started the thread about TOR. The seed was planted...maybe he just wanted to see how anonymous it and he could be? Everyone knows he's a bit different and perhaps was conducting an experiment if you will?
> I'm just gonna throw it out there.......I believe my good friend regular is weaving a web of deception with the sole purpose of thinning the heard and removing his nemesis all in one fell swoop.


TTE was using tor well before that thread. 

What's funny is that he doesn't use it exclusively which always gets him caught up.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2013)

69nites said:


> TTE was using tor well before that thread.
> 
> What's funny is that he doesn't use it exclusively which always gets him caught up.



This is true.

He's not the only one using TOR, and we'd of course prefer that members do not. We know who is and isn't though.  There are reasons we prefer not, and they are good reasons IMO.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 31, 2013)

I still believe the blame rests on regular.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I still believe the blame rests on regular.



It will all come out in the end.


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 31, 2013)

trim said:


> If you get scammed by tiller, then you deserve it.  What is that poor boy going to do with himself all day long now? He literally spent the whole day every day in the chat window.



I know hes active on at least one other board...in fact was pming me about one of my posts and went to far as to offer to Hook me up if he knew me better and I could be trusted to protect our reputations...I said thanks but not necessary....


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 31, 2013)

GenetixSupreme said:


> I avoided the message board because of Till's comment to me, "I like young boys like you."
> 
> Creepy fucker.
> 
> Keep him away... Pedohomo status.



LMAO....shit..weclome to SI...Dont think till is the kind of rep we want for new members...


----------



## Supra (Apr 11, 2013)

Damn that sucks


----------



## don draco (Apr 14, 2013)

I finally understand


----------

